# Tommy Emmanuel - Canada 2014



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Several dates across the country. Check out all dates via the link

http://tommyemmanuel.ca/


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

They did well to advertise here. We bought a pair Saturday morning and then a student of mine bought three more Saturday afternoon. All because we saw the banner ad here. (They may have been the first thing that I'd ever bought from a banner ad anywhere).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have a pair for the Edmonton show, just pumped about it too!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There are a bunch of us going to the show in Ottawa.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just checked the tour dates, did I miss the Toronto show or is he really doing the big hop skip and jump past Ontario. Did not see an Ottawa date either. Looks like ill be driving to Montreal for this one.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

We were at the Vancouver show last night. He was an absolute powerhouse. After a two hour show, he played two very well earned encores for an additional 15 minutes. Well worth the cost and then some.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Moosehead said:


> Just checked the tour dates, did I miss the Toronto show or is he really doing the big hop skip and jump past Ontario. Did not see an Ottawa date either. Looks like ill be driving to Montreal for this one.


According to management he will be touring this side of Canada next year


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Edmonton last night. What a performer! Surprised I didn't see any of the GC members I know there. Also surprised at the demographic of the crowd, not many young people (under, say, 40).

Tommy said it was his first time in Alberta, and that they are already planning next year's Canadian tour.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw him in Calgary on Tuesday. What an amazing player (and good story teller too). Our crowd was older too... more like 50-65 range. 

I'll be going to see him again next year for sure. He is booked into Jack Singer concert hall next May (a much bigger venue).


----------

